# Felt f65x cx bike cxr3 wheel set bearings



## toonarmy20 (May 6, 2012)

Hi
Anyone know what type of bearings the cxr3 wheelset from the f65x has? 
Mine are very gritty and need replacing. I will strip it at the weekend but need to commute on it so wanted parts to replace when it was stripped.
Cheers


----------

